# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Всем, выезжающим за границу

## Lakshmana Prana das

Уважаемые преданные , Харе Кришна! Примите наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Координационный совет Московского Фонда социальной поддержки преданных и Благотворительного
Фонда «Рада», принял решение срочно, повторно довести до вас информацию о той ситуации, которая
складывается у преданных выезжающих за границу и которые в том числе сейчас находятся в Индии.
В 2018 году мы обращались к вам с убедительной просьбой осознать всю полноту вашей персональной
ответственности за ваше здоровье и здоровье вашей семьи, выезжая в паломнические и деловые поездки за рубеж.
Недавно преданные находясь за границей и не имея мед. страховки попали в аварию, что потребовало
серьезного оперативного вмешательства, которое обошлось 6500 долларов США. Они вынуждены были
прибегнуть к помощи родных, друзей и преданных. Таким образом, пренебрежение к закону, требующего при
выезде за рубеж иметь мед. страховку приводит к тому, что вы перекладываете свою ответственность и свои
проблемы на плечи родных, друзей и преданных, и даже духовных учителей.

По информации поступающей сейчас из достоверных источников из Индии, в частности из Вриндавана,
там уже выявлены случаи заражения вирусом среди преданных, а в Матхуре есть летальные исходы. Во
Вриндаване продлены меры жесткого карантина. Однако преданные пренебрегают соблюдением правил
изоляции и ограничений, введенных страной, и начали активно выходить на парикрамы, что стало приводить
к конфликтам с местными властями. Представители местных властей уже предупредили преданных о том,
что они будут применять методы физического воздействия на нарушителей ограничительных мер. Но преданных
это, как выясняется, не остановило. Так же есть информация, что многие преданные продолжая находиться
в Индии, не имеют медицинских страховок. Если результат этого конфликта или заболеванием вирусом
потребует медицинской помощи, то многие преданные не в состоянии будут оплатить эти счета, а это влечет
за собой передачу документов в миграционные службы и запрет выезда из страны до полной оплаты счетов.
В последующем, им может быть отказано в выдаче виз на срок, до 5 лет и более.

Во всех случаях, для решения этих проблем приходится привлекать все имеющиеся ресурсы: рассылки ВИОМС,
публикации в социальных сетях, обращения к Духовным учителям, знакомым, друзьям, родственникам.
Простое соблюдение законов страны пребывания и наличие медицинской страховки, позволит избежать всех
этих волнений не только для себя, но и для других людей.

Дорогие преданные, выезжая в паломничество, для проживания в Индию, или другие страны, помните о том,
что вся ответственность за ваше пребывание за границей лежит полностью на вас самих и не должна ложиться
бременем на плечи других. Пожалуйста, принимайте все решения взвешено, в соответствии с вашим финансовым
положением и обязательным соблюдением законов страны пребывания и приобретением медицинской страховки
на сумму не менее 35000 долларов США. Стоимость такой страховки в тысячи раз меньше стоимости медицинских
услуг в клиниках любой страны. Отправляясь в поездку никогда нельзя рассчитывать на то, что с нами ничего
не случится. И это неоспоримый закон этого мира.

Огромная просьба, отнеситесь, пожалуйста, внимательно и очень серьезно к этой информации и принимайте
правильные решения.

Берегите покой тех, кто рядом и не рядом с вами.

Мы хотим уведомить всех, кто не отнесется серьезно к этой информации, вы не сможете в дальнейшем



рассчитывать на поддержку наших Фондов, это отражено в их положении.

С уважением, Совет координаторов:
- Фонда социальной поддержки преданных Московской общины
- БФ « Рада»

----------

